# Components Test & Data



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi guyz, 
Just wanted to share some findings regarding some popular comps. There's more comp reviews but I'm only posting regarding the Mid-High to High-End ones  

Enjoy! 
Kelvin


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

*AUDISON*

ALPINE 
SPX-17PRO

AUDISON
Thesis TH K3 
Voce AV K6 

BEWITH 
Reference

BOSTON 
Z6 
Pro60 SE 
SL60 

DLS 
Scandinavia 
Gothia 6.3 
Nordica 6.2 
Iridium 8.3i 
Iridium 6.3 
R6.3 

DIAMOND AUDIO 
D9 

FOCAL 
Utopia Be n°7 
Utopia Be n°6 
Utopia 165w3 
165 KRX3 
165 KR2 
165 K3P 
165 V30 

GENESIS 
Studio 16A

HERTZ 
MLK3 
MLK2 
MLK 165 
HSK 163 

MOREL 
Supremo 6 
Elate 6 LE 3-way 
Elate 3-way 
Hybrid Ovtion 6 

POLK AUDIO 
SR6500

RAINBOW 
CS 265 PP

SEAS LOTUS 
L5001

SINFONI 
2-way

Kelvin


----------



## Mazda3SQ (Nov 11, 2006)

Crazy Russians...great find but makes for some interesting (although sometimes head scratching) reading.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Yeah but I was mostly interested in the distorsion plots and graphs  

Kelvin


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

good info.


wish they told you more about their test setup, though.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

bikinpunk said:


> good info.
> 
> 
> wish they told you more about their test setup, though.


True... From reading a few reviews (even if it makes my head hurt from the bad translation), it seems that their test bed is just a flat baffle and a 10L sealed box for midbass listenning. 

I know you're interested in knowing what is the best testing method for drivers  

Kelvin


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm just curious if they're consistent between measurement tests. Still, their writeups are great. And I'm not discounting them... just wondering how relative they are.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Reading up on their early test (year 2000 for eg.), it seems that their testing bed has changed. I guess the equipment and their knowledge has improved too. 
They show more info now than they used to. 

However I also would like to know what their test setup looks like... 

Kelvin


----------



## Motown (Mar 12, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm just getting into the serious side of SQ and wanting to know how to read graphs like these. Always have seen them but never understood them. :worried:

In layman's terms what do they measure? How do you read them? What is an example of a good test and a bad test?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

this should help you, though it might have a lot of stuff that will be overwhelming...
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...s/5-list-speaker-review-testing-websites.html

don't expect for it to make sense right away. 

Frankly, testing and measuring and analyzing the data isn't as easy as it seems to be.


----------



## Motown (Mar 12, 2011)

:blush: There is a sticky in the Specs and Review section... 

Coffee and reading time.


----------

